# Meeting with a realtor tomorrow



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2021)

We should probably wait until this crazy market stabilizes.
Going into retirement I wasn't sure we would qualify for a home loan?
Our realtor set us up with her money guy. He asked some questions about our expenses, assets, income moving forward etc.
He said you decide what kind of mortgage you want to carry and they set up a primary and a secondary loan.
The primary is a number we would carry for a while, the second we would pay off when our current house sells.
He said not to worry, he could fund what ever we choose.

This way we can take our time moving if we find a property that suits our needs.

We just keep going back and forth over what we want.
We both agreed, we want our Paradise home back. But, that is not possible.

Living in a more rural setting with acre and up parcels for 34 years tends to set certain expectations.
Having deer on the property and being in a more natural setting is very appealing.
Unfortunately we'll have to stay down in the valley. The foothills of California have very high fire insurance rates. In excess of $5,000 a year for insurance that is not adequate. That and PG&E shuts the power off if the wind blows.

The plan is to share our expectations of what we are looking for and give her a budget.
After that we sit back and wait for her to send us some properties for sale.

We'll see.

Oh and at 11:00, I get my Covid booster.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 18, 2021)

Good to hear the news Jeff . I bought my land back when I could afford it , and it's our little piece of heaven as we call it . If I would've known how friggin cold and how much snow heaven gets , I would've bought in Florida !


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 18, 2021)

Good luck. Hope you find what you are looking for. Remember you may be able to move your prop. thirteen tax base with you under some circumstances. I see a 40 x40 shop with 12 foot ceilings in the future home. I can understand the cooped up feeling living in town. I always liked looking for property in the winter,because that  is the time of year it will look it's worst.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 18, 2021)

Best of luck in your quest, Jeff!


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 18, 2021)

Good luck on your search...hopefully you can get a shop area or at least get space to build one this time.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 18, 2021)

Hard to beat the country life. Good hunting. Mike


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2021)

Looks like you are well positioned to be patient, that will definitely work to your advantage.
For reasons that still escape me, real estate in our fire-prone mountain community is still hot despite HO insurance rates.
People with more money than sense is my first guess.

There are lots of semi-rural, ranchette type properties in the valley that aren't in high fire danger areas and might already have a shop.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 18, 2021)

Janderso said:


> We should probably wait until this crazy market stabilizes.
> Going into retirement I wasn't sure we would qualify for a home loan?
> Our realtor set us up with her money guy. He asked some questions about our expenses, assets, income moving forward etc.
> He said you decide what kind of mortgage you want to carry and they set up a primary and a secondary loan.
> ...


Took my wife yesterday for hers. It's hard to get an appointment around here. I'm 64 in a few days, so not in the first push.
did you mix the companies?   I had pfizer, and am thinking of moderna to cover the bases.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 18, 2021)

I got moderna^3... mainreason to mix is if you got the Johnson the first time ;-)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 18, 2021)

Weldingrod1 said:


> I got moderna^3... mainreason to mix is if you got the Johnson the first time ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


they are saying that mixing even pfizer and moderna can have benefits.


----------



## Steve-F (Nov 18, 2021)

WeI have 11 plus acres for the last 20 years, up near Virginia City, Nevada @ 6000" that we were going to build on, got a well but we stalled out on the project, coming up for sale soon Lots of wild horses too!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> Good luck. Hope you find what you are looking for. Remember you may be able to move your prop. thirteen tax base with you under some circumstances. I see a 40 x40 shop with 12 foot ceilings in the future home. I can understand the cooped up feeling living in town. I always liked looking for property in the winter,because that  is the time of year it will look it's worst.


Steve,
We were able to take advantage of prop 65 as I recall. Since we were displaced by the Camp Fire, our tax base was carried over from our Paradise property. It saved us about half of what it would have been.
I don't know how it would apply in this case??


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Hard to beat the country life. Good hunting. Mike


You would know!!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> Took my wife yesterday for hers. It's hard to get an appointment around here. I'm 64 in a few days, so not in the first push.
> did you mix the companies?   I had pfizer, and am thinking of moderna to cover the bases.


I'm sticking with Maderna.
I'm 64 now, there was no problem scheduling the booster.


----------



## maspann (Nov 18, 2021)

I retired 2 years ago and fortunately we bought a house with land 37 years ago. We have deer, elk and turkeys that we see regularly. At 67 my prayer is that the good Lord let's me grow old and die living right here. Good luck to you!


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 18, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Steve,
> We were able to take advantage of prop 65 as I recall. Since we were displaced by the Camp Fire, our tax base was carried over from our Paradise property. It saved us about half of what it would have been.
> I don't know how it would apply in this case??



There have been many amendments to prop 13, but there is an age exception for people over 55 allowing you to transfer your tax rate to a property of equal or less value. The idea is that people may need some changes in their home as they get older. Maybe a smaller house after the kids are gone, accessibility issues for limited mobility, need to be closer to family or services for health reasons etc.


Good luck on the search.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2021)

I had my Moderna booster last week. Started feeling funky in the evening, by 5 the following day I was feeling better and over it completely by the next morning. My wife got a full-dose Moderna booster before the official CDC authorization. She was down for 4-5 days, said it was like the worst flu she's had. Feeling bad is a good sign the body is responding to the perceived attack.

Here's a good take on the various vaccines and combinations.








						Is Moderna Really Better Than Pfizer—Or Is It Just a Higher Dose?
					

It’s possible that a good deal of the difference in the shots’ performance can be summed up with a simple phrase: More is better.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2021)

We were talking this morning, getting our needs written out on a new home, upgrade I should say.
Part of our budget is determining what this house is worth.
We put $120,000 in this house!
Solar,
Roof
HVAC
Landscaping
Water filtration 
Kitchen counters and backsplash

Things we don’t want to do at our next location.

If this place is $650,000 our budget for. An upgrade would be $825,000 Ish.
You would think that amount of money would get us a nice home with at least 3/4 acre, shop/garage, pool, 2,000 sq. Feet, ya da ya da.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 19, 2021)

Janderso said:


> We were talking this morning, getting our needs written out on a new home, upgrade I should say.
> Part of our budget is determining what this house is worth.
> We put $120,000 in this house!
> Solar,
> ...



Sell the house and move in with your son until after the impending market correction many have been predicting.    

(I do think we are due for another housing market downturn but when is the million dollar question).


For what it is worth one of the dispatchers I work with in Willows just bought a place near Corning with a couple acres and a good size shop building for somewhere in the $400,000 range.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 19, 2021)

Congrats Jeff,
I am retiring at the end of this month (11/30/2021), submitted the papers on Wednesday. We will stay on the boat for a while. I plan to use the time to get some things done to make it easier to sell the boat. Up here large boats are selling pretty fast (2-4 weeks) and at pretty high prices. Hope it lasts.

Also during this time, we will be looking for our retirement home or property. I want a couple of acres, shop and reasonably sized home. The West Coast is insane with what they are asking for property and taxes. Been looking around a bit. Since I shoot F-Class, I would like to ensure that I end up close to at least one range where I can continue to compete. Other ranges in reasonable driving distance would be a plus.

Nice thing is we really are in no hurry. So we have the time to explore. We have decided against the South East or South West. Too hot and/or humid for us. Don't care for Idaho, prices are insane there right now and not a lot of inventory. We have been looking also at Eastern Oklahoma. You get a lot for your money but who knows.

We most definitely want to get in a place that provides us with a reasonable cushion around us, but not out in the sticks (too far from medical, and supplies). 

Again, congrats on the move.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 19, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Sell the house and move in with your son until after the impending market correction many have been predicting.
> 
> (I do think we are due for another housing market downturn but when is the million dollar question).


Some good advice there, maybe even consider renting, though I know the rental market is very tight too. I wish I had sold my house in Modesto when I refi'd it to buy the house in Shingletown (early 2006). I'd be $200k richer now. Instead I rode it while the market collapsed, thinking somehow I could keep both.  When I couldn't pay the mortgage anymore I had to short sell.

The market is hot right now, but it won't last. It never does.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Some good advice there, maybe even consider renting, though I know the rental market is very tight too. I wish I had sold my house in Modesto when I refi'd it to buy the house in Shingletown (early 2006). I'd be $200k richer now. Instead I rode it while the market collapsed, thinking somehow I could keep both.  When I couldn't pay the mortgage anymore I had to short sell.
> 
> The market is hot right now, but it won't last. It never does.


We have considered that but moving once is bad enough!
Financially it makes a lot of sense to sell, rent and wait for things to settle.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 22, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> I had my Moderna booster last week. Started feeling funky in the evening, by 5 the following day I was feeling better and over it completely by the next morning.


That's about how it went for me. Got the shot Friday mid day, Saturday I watched movies, read and slept on and off. Sunday was a normal day.
Do plan on having a day off after the shot.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 22, 2021)

Our realtor set us up with emails on new properties that are in our must have list.
When we got back from our meeting, we noticed our next door neighbor has a for sale sign up!!
This is very good news. One of the reasons we are thinking of moving to be honest.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 23, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Our realtor set us up with emails on new properties that are in our must have list.
> When we got back from our meeting, we noticed our next door neighbor has a for sale sign up!!
> This is very good news. One of the reasons we are thinking of moving to be honest.


That is one reason why I want a cushion around our retirement home. We had several neighbors from hell when we lived in the Bay Area. One was a tweeker that actually shot at one of our neighbors car. He was he worst but not the only problem we had.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 23, 2021)

This is pretty close to what we are looking for.
Out of the fire zone with plenty of space. I could build the perfect shop in a place like this.
This one is under contract but our realtor knows what to look for. We aren't in a hurry.









						4213 Keefer Rd, Chico, CA 95973 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $789,000. 4213 Keefer Rd, Chico, CA is a single family home that contains 2,012 sq ft and was built in 1979. It contains 3 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms.    The Zestimate for this house is $822,400, which has decreased by $207 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for this...




					www.zillow.com


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 23, 2021)

you guys in CA pay so much for a property.  It's ridiculous.  Barb and I looked to get out of the east coast 30 years ago. We went to Colorado, I wanted to become a ski bum.. but have a real job. You can't do that easily. Not unless you have that bubbly personality. So we retreated from the mountains and started looking in Boulder.. For so little and so little in taxes you could get a really nice house. We spent a week looking, then another week later. The Californians were deciding to leave in a mass exodus, and prices were starting to climb.. We came back next year to continue, and could no longer afford our dream, the Californians had driven prices sky high (by comparison to where they were).

Anyway, it's still a far cry from what you pay there in CA. It's also a far cry from our east coast highs.  I moved inland to farm country because I couldn't afford what I wanted.  

Yep, we don't have the nice weather that you have, but we don't have the mud slides, the fires, the earth quakes, the high prices.. The people that make up Jay Lenos "Jay Walking" ... oh wait... they're everywhere..  stupid people are really everywhere and proud of it.

I know CA has some really nice areas. But the cost of living seems to be through the roof. And your highways are packed. it takes you hours to go someplace.. at least that's been my experience many times...  if you are moving, what is keeping you in CA??????


----------



## rabler (Nov 23, 2021)

Papa Charlie said:


> That is one reason why I want a cushion around our retirement home. We had several neighbors from hell when we lived in the Bay Area. One was a tweeker that actually shot at one of our neighbors car. He was he worst but not the only problem we had.


Definitely this.  Good fences make good neighbors, but distance makes great neighbors.  Our closest neighbor is about 250 yards from our house, farther would be better.  I do make an effort to stay on good terms with neighbors, no sense creating problems where there doesn't need to be one.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 23, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> you guys in CA pay so much for a property.  It's ridiculous.  Barb and I looked to get out of the east coast 30 years ago. We went to Colorado, I wanted to become a ski bum.. but have a real job. You can't do that easily. Not unless you have that bubbly personality. So we retreated from the mountains and started looking in Boulder.. For so little and so little in taxes you could get a really nice house. We spent a week looking, then another week later. The Californians were deciding to leave in a mass exodus, and prices were starting to climb.. We came back next year to continue, and could no longer afford our dream, the Californians had driven prices sky high (by comparison to where they were).
> 
> Anyway, it's still a far cry from what you pay there in CA. It's also a far cry from our east coast highs.  I moved inland to farm country because I couldn't afford what I wanted.
> 
> ...


Woodchucker,
You have some great points. I'm sure residents of Idaho, Texas, Arizona, Oregon and many other states don't appreciate Californians coming into their state and paying the price the owner is asking.
This is Northern California, we are a rural community. We have thousands of acres of rice, walnut and almond trees.
Three years ago, this home would be $200,000 less.
California residents from LA and the Bay Area sell their homes and come up here to find bargains.
It's a feeding frenzy.
After the big fires that drove 30,000 people out of their homes we had/have a housing shortage which doesn't help matters.
I think most of the country is experiencing a housing increase over the last few years. So much so that it doesn't seem to be sustainable.
Believe me, we don't want to pay $780,000 for a home, but we do want to enjoy the years we have left in a home that appeals to us.


----------



## rabler (Nov 23, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Believe me, we don't want to pay $780,000 for a home, but we do want to enjoy the years we have left in a home that appeals to us.



 Absolutely on both fronts!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 23, 2021)

I am with @Janderso and @rabler . Our search for that happy medium that fits our check list and budget continues as well.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 23, 2021)

The home we lost in the fire was truly home. We raised our boys there, we made changes over the years to make it so welcoming in a beautiful setting.
This house we live in is just that, a house. It's built better, it's well insulated, quiet, has a great floor plan.
I could go on, I just can't seem to take ownership of it. I don't know it.
We want to be excited about our home, we want to be proud of it like we were.
Or not.


----------



## rabler (Nov 23, 2021)

Just don't stretch your budget so far that you don't have money for other things going into retirement.  Circumstances that I've discussed here before meant we ended up spending way under budget on our retirement house, which has left us with the option to buy many other things, including the new shop.  Of course my wife and I revel in rebuilding things to suit us.  Which costs money, and takes time to make it our home.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 23, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I know CA has some really nice areas. But the cost of living seems to be through the roof. And your highways are packed. it takes you hours to go someplace.. at least that's been my experience many times...  if you are moving, what is keeping you in CA??????



We try to keep the nice areas quiet or everybody would move here.   

Jeff's right all these people complaining about Californians moving to their state, don't realize we have the same complaint in the less congested parts of the state. The cities are full and people are spreading out into the countryside. When I was a kid living in the Bay Area it was people moving out to Contra Costa County, Eastern Alameda County (Livermore / Pleasanton), and Santa Clara County (now the heart of Silicon valley). Then it was Napa and Sonoma Counties (CA wine country), and San Joaquin County (first Tracy and Manteca, then Modesto). After the tech boom of the late 90s / early 2000s when Bay Area prices went vertical no place was safe and prices started going insane 3-4 hours out as people would sell their Bay Area home and offer $200,000-300,000 on homes that had been selling for $75,000.   

All this talk of a California exodus is simply people that don't understand big numbers. California has almost 40 million people, 10% of the US population. Around 6 million people leave every year (like having Wisconsin or Missouri pick up an move), but the population just keeps going up. This year is the first time since 1850 (when California became a state) that the population actually went down (a net loss of 180,000 people, a decline of 0.005%).


There were only 20 million people here when I was born, the other 49 states need to step up their game and attract some of these people, the Hotel California is full.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 23, 2021)

Janderso said:


> The home we lost in the fire was truly home. We raised our boys there, we made changes over the years to make it so welcoming in a beautiful setting.
> This house we live in is just that, a house. It's built better, it's well insulated, quiet, has a great floor plan.
> I could go on, I just can't seem to take ownership of it. I don't know it.
> We want to be excited about our home, we want to be proud of it like we were.
> Or not.



You have a nice house, but I get it. A home is very personal. When we moved here, the realtor took us to the house we ended up buying first. It is a large, 2 story built in 1910 on a decent size lot (for a city lot anyway, about 1/5 acre). It had been used as an office for 30 years and needed a lot of remodel work, but was structurally solid. We really took to it despite the issues (we actually found the needs work appealing because we are demented  ).

He took us to 6 or 7 more houses, some were very nice but they just were not our style and he could tell. Finally he just asked if he should we keep showing us houses or did we just want make an offer on the first house. We did, an older house is a lot of work but at least for us that also makes it ours. You are probably feeling some of that with the Paradise house. The circumstances of your move don't help to make your current place home.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 23, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> There were only 20 million people here when I was born, the other 49 states need to step up their game and attract some of these people, the Hotel California is full.


Heck no.  While your state has great weather, nice places to visit, the mentality of many is very demanding.  They see a farm, they want to move there because it's quiet, and beautiful. Then they smell the farm... They want the farmer to do something, they go to town and argue to put limits, and make them change...  I've seen it first hand with New Yorkers coming out here. 

Also they have too much money, and think they can buy or change things.. again, seen it here.

I know this is a blanket statement, not looking for a war, but just better to not attract people.

I also watched two cases where New York city folk moved near two ski resorts. They both sued (different parties different ski resorts) to limit their hours and stop making snow. In their mind they moved here and don't like what you have been doing since the 40s. So cease and desist. Fortunately they lost, but not before the ski areas spent money to defend themselves. With global warming, that money is getting harder to earn.

When people move to an area, it's really unfortunate when they think they can come in and change it to what they left, or there vision of what it should be.  In my mind, you picked the wrong area if you are trying to change it.  I watch big money come in here , see farms, and decide to build mansions, then they push their agendas... Go some where else...  *Ok, I'm on a rant*. XXXX brothers  (name redacted to protect HM) bought a farm, wanted to build, they failed all the perc tests. They built anyway. What they did was drill through deep, they hit the aquafier. The town found out and fought them... They were poisoning our well water with sewage. Our town ran out of money to fight them, big money.. just kept bringing them to court until the town could not fight it anymore.  I'm sorry, but I don't like the idea of taking your people..  I've seen the DISASTER IT CAN BE.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 23, 2021)

Recently sold homes in my neighborhood . My very small road was all farm land up until 2 years ago . My neighbors across the street died and left the land to the children . They each got maybe 8 acre lots and sold the rest . I now live amonst the Mcmansions each of which are well over 700,000 Gs . I let you follow along with the demolition and building of the house next door ........................................well over a cool mil . Getting to the point , I haven't had a mortgage in over 10 years and couldn't afford one these days . I have my larger place which is more than I can ever use , but I kept my 1100 SF rancher also that is 150 ft away from us . Each is over an acre but even at that , the neighborhood is feeling mighty crowded to me and my wife . My choice would be to get up into NY or down into WV with a small lakefront/river log cabin .  






						21047 Real Estate - 21047 Homes For Sale | Zillow
					

Zillow has 23 homes for sale in 21047. View listing photos, review sales history, and use our detailed real estate filters to find the perfect place.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 23, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> We try to keep the nice areas quiet or everybody would move here.
> 
> Jeff's right all these people complaining about Californians moving to their state, don't realize we have the same complaint in the less congested parts of the state. The cities are full and people are spreading out into the countryside. When I was a kid living in the Bay Area it was people moving out to Contra Costa County, Eastern Alameda County (Livermore / Pleasanton), and Santa Clara County (now the heart of Silicon valley). Then it was Napa and Sonoma Counties (CA wine country), and San Joaquin County (first Tracy and Manteca, then Modesto). After the tech boom of the late 90s / early 2000s when Bay Area prices went vertical no place was safe and prices started going insane 3-4 hours out as people would sell their Bay Area home and offer $200,000-300,000 on homes that had been selling for $75,000.
> 
> ...


One of the things people tend to overlook is population growth. I'm 56 (almost 57) and when I was a kid there were half as many people on the planet.

My dad explained exponential math to me and now I understand why he was ZPG....

Something like this is going to impact every aspect of our lives, not just real estate. 

Good luck finding your "forever home" but if it were me I'd wait to see who buys your neighbor's house. Never know, it might just be one of us....

John


----------



## Janderso (Nov 24, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> The circumstances of your move don't help to make your current place home.


Aaron,
We are conscious of the possibility that a bit of PTSD forced us to buy when we did.
We rushed it. No question.
A neighborhood is a community. We miss the old lady that walked her dog every morning, I wonder what happened to her?
I buried two family pets. We miss our wonderful neighbors we had for over 30 years. We grew older together and raised our families.
There is plenty that goes into a home.
We won't find that in a different property but we can find something that better suits our needs.


----------

